# Help on 1962 530 case tractor/backhoe



## kola (May 12, 2009)

I am looking for parts for my 1962 Case tractor 530, 188 cubed diesel engine.

I need a hydraulic pump, the spined coupler tha bolts intoto the center of the crank pulley and the driveshaft. Also, what weight hyd oil should this beast be using?

Kola


----------



## kola (May 12, 2009)

btw, I am in Colorado.


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's a link to parts look up for CASE

You might have to click on a "*proceed*" page, then click on "Launch Parts Catalog"


----------



## kola (May 12, 2009)

irwin said:


> Here's a link to parts look up for CASE
> 
> You might have to click on a "*proceed*" page, then click on "Launch Parts Catalog"



Thank you kindly Irwin!

Kola


----------



## kola (May 12, 2009)

I trieed the search engine for parts with no luck. I will try and call the tel number. Thanks!

KOla


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's a couple snapshots from the parts look up page.


----------

